# orv atv open trails/ roads?



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok I have been reading posts and looking at maps and rule books and all the b.s involved with riding these atvs legally. I will be doing a lot of my riding in the Crawford county Grayling area and was looking on the map for that county, clearly the red roads are closed but what about all the others? There are fence lines and different things in some areas that are green also but it looks a little different color green, so are they open? Are they closed? Any opinions on this? They make it a little more difficult than it should have to be. Thanks, link below takes you to the map...


http://www.crawfordco.org/Ordinances/orv 2011/CrawfordCounty ORV 2011 42x501.pdf


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

pavwa said:


> Ok I have been reading posts and looking at maps and rule books and all the b.s ........................Thanks, link below takes you to the map...
> 
> http://www.crawfordco.org/Ordinances/orv 2011/CrawfordCounty ORV 2011 42x501.pdf


More detail (and easier to read) in these individual maps for Crawford County here: http://www.crawfordco.org/Ordinances/Disclaimer.htm

Still not sure--call (or stop in and see) the county clerk and ask. I agree, a bit confusing, but it's still the riders responsibility to make sure of the laws for any particular county, township or city.

Steve


----------



## spartyblaze (Aug 2, 2010)

I've always like the Michigan ORV site: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html

Seems to be pretty detailed and accurate, in my experience.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

spartyblaze said:


> I've always like the Michigan ORV site: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html
> 
> Seems to be pretty detailed and accurate, in my experience.



Nice site for trails and routes...........BUT it does not address county roads that are open to ORV riding.

Steve


----------

